# plant ID plz



## niku93 (Nov 20, 2012)

is this HC?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, that is HG or Hemianthus glomeratus (formerly micranthemoides). It would appear you are using very strong lighting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

And it is making a beautiful foreground in your tank!


----------



## niku93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Michael said:


> And it is making a beautiful foreground in your tank!


too bad is not my tank 
can someone tell me how much light you need to use to have it grow horizontally.
it looks really good...maybe better than HC itself...

sry for my bad language, im not a native english speaker:wacko:!


----------



## Mac120 (Sep 21, 2012)

hi,
Hemanthius will "mostly" grow horizontally if a tank has around ~1Watt/Liter (sry, I don´t know how much Liter an US gallon is), but even with more light not all parts from the plant will always grow horizontally. This means it must be trimmed on a regular base to have it looking like on the pics.

Using a foreground plant like Elatine Hydropiper or HC would be perhaps a better idea if they don´t need much afford to get it "looking good".


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

It's actually not hard to grow at all—I've got a patch of it under a low-moderate light setup with no CO2/fert dosing and it grows slowly, but healthily. The low-to-the-ground effects, as others mentioned, come from aggressive trimming. Some of the growth will creep out to cover more area and some will try to grow upward. Trim the stuff that grows upward fairly aggressively and you'll get a low, bushy hedge.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I mean to see that the plant has decussate leaves (2 leaves per node), that would indicate the mysterious "Amano's Pearl Grass" Hemianthus. The common H. glomeratus ("micranthemoides") has mostly 3-4 leaves per node.

@niku93: What's the source of the pics? Maybe the owner of this tank could give any infos about the plant and his/her trimming method?


----------



## niku93 (Nov 20, 2012)

miremonster said:


> I mean to see that the plant has decussate leaves (2 leaves per node), that would indicate the mysterious "Amano's Pearl Grass" Hemianthus. The common H. glomeratus ("micranthemoides") has mostly 3-4 leaves per node.
> 
> @niku93: What's the source of the pics? Maybe the owner of this tank could give any infos about the plant and his/her trimming method?


if the tank owner would of respound to my emails, i wouldn`t be here right now
here is what i could find on him:
tank: home-made 200l(90/50/50)
substrate: JBL proflora start(iron rich substrate) +black gravel(painted)
lightning:4x39 T5 Osram 865
Filter: JBL e700 + home-made cannister filter
Macro and micro: from the same guy i buy too.
with co2 + ph controller.

at the momment, i have some problems with my plants(they melt for no reason, dont know why) and i have multiple species of algae, but i want to restart this tank next month and want to sterlize all my plants(and fishes.
also, snails can't survive in this tank(assasins,pomaceea and M. tuberculata AND pond snails) ...if it helps....im guessing some kind of heavy metal poisoning.
still, HM is imune to "the thing that melts plants".;-)


----------

